# Another chain game



## drtyTshrt

Quote a line from a movie and the someone has to tell the character/actor and the movie.

"My dads a TV repair man. He has an ultimate set of tools.I can fix it."


----------



## IBBruin

Fast Times at Ridgemont High, Sean Penn, Spicoli


----------



## drtyTshrt

IBBruin said:


> Fast Times at Ridgemont High, Sean Penn, Spicoli


 correct.
"You gonna pull them pistols or whistle Dixie?"


----------



## drtyTshrt

You gonna pull them pistols or whistle Dixie?" 
Nobody?


----------



## IBBruin

I know it's Clint but can't think of the movie.


----------



## derk

"If you're not first, you're last"


----------



## phreebsd

that's that racing movie - i forgot the name!

jimmy something maybe..
or ricky

i never watch movies so i'll stay outta this one!


----------



## cojack

^^^^^talladega......^^^^^Ricky Bobby's moto

"your gonna shot your eye out"


----------



## RDWD

Ralphy's Parents from The Chritmas Story


----------



## IBBruin

"Scuse me while I whip this out"


----------



## cojack

I think this is "Blazin Saddles" am i right? (Gene wilder)


----------



## IBBruin

cojack said:


> I think this is "Blazin Saddles" am i right? (Gene wilder)


Yep, the black sheriff


----------



## codyh

"Are you serious Clark?"


----------



## cojack

National Lampoons, cousin eddie


----------



## cojack

"I'll be Back"


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Terminator 

Governor Schwarzenegger 


Hey Snowman......ya got ya ears on son?


----------



## drtj

Bandit


----------



## drtyTshrt

"You gonna pull them pistols or whistle Dixie?" 
The Outlaw Josie Whales. 
Clint Eastwood
I thought that one was easy.


----------



## IBBruin

I could see the scene in my head, just couldn't think of the movie. 



"Wait.... Where you going.......I was going to make expresso"


----------



## codyh

"You gonna pull them smoke wagons or just stand there and bleed."

Same movie


"Law don't go round' here lawdawg."


----------



## bruiser quad

"defense department regrets to inform you that your sons are dead because they were stupid"


----------



## RDWD

Tombstone (greatest movie ever)


----------



## drtyTshrt

"I was born a poor black child"


----------



## IBBruin

drtyTshrt said:


> "I was born a poor black child"


Steve Martin, The Jerk.


----------



## IBBruin

bruiser quad said:


> "defense department regrets to inform you that your sons are dead because they were stupid"


Goose, Top Gun


----------



## drtyTshrt

IBBruin said:


> Steve Martin, The Jerk.


 correct 
"we're on a mission from God"


----------



## IBBruin

IBBruin said:


> "Wait.... Where you going.......I was going to make expresso"


Since nobody guessed, Gene Hackman playing the blind hermit in Young Frankenstein. Said that just as Frankenstein busted out his door with his thumb on fire.


----------



## drtj

You will have long blonde hair 
Big Green Eyes
World Class Breast
A55 that won't quit 
& Legs that go all the way up


----------



## RDs Neighbor

drtyTshrt said:


> correct
> "we're on a mission from God"


 
Blues Bros 

Elwood


----------



## RDs Neighbor

drtj said:


> You will have long blonde hair
> Big Green Eyes
> World Class Breast
> A55 that won't quit
> & Legs that go all the way up


Weird Science????? not sure


----------



## drtyTshrt

RDs Neighbor said:


> Blues Bros
> 
> Elwood


 correct


----------



## drtyTshrt

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *drtj*  
_You will have long blonde hair 
Big Green Eyes
World Class Breast
A55 that won't quit 
& Legs that go all the way up_
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Weird Science????? not sure 


My guess also


----------



## codyh

-"Would you like to hear the drink specials?"
-" Not if you want to keep your spleen."


----------



## 650Brute

"it was Johnny Hopkins and sloan Kettering, and they were bazin that stuff up everyday"......


----------



## drtj

drtyTshrt said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *drtj*
> _You will have long blonde hair
> Big Green Eyes
> World Class Breast
> A55 that won't quit
> & Legs that go all the way up_
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Weird Science????? not sure
> 
> 
> My guess also



NOPE!!

Is has Kevin Bacon & Reba Mcentire in it


----------



## drtyTshrt

drtj said:


> NOPE!!
> 
> Is has Kevin Bacon & Reba Mcentire in it


 NO clue


----------



## drtj

I think it was out in the early 90's


----------



## BigIzzy

tremors


----------



## drtj

BigIzzy said:


> tremors


We have a winner!


----------



## cojack

"You're gonna need a bigger boat." 









thought i would bring this back to life!!!


----------



## drtj

cojack said:


> "You're gonna need a bigger boat."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought i would bring this back to life!!!



Jaws!


----------



## cojack

"Yippie kay-yay, [email protected]#!%er."


----------



## drtj

Die Hard


----------



## cojack

okay a harder one............................ "Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me. Aren't you?"


----------



## Thom

"Leonard? Is that royalty? you sure don't look like royalty. From now on you are Private Pyle."


----------



## codyh

Full....Metal.....Jacket haha awesome movie


----------



## drtj

cojack said:


> okay a harder one............................ "Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me. Aren't you?"


The Graduate.


----------



## drtj

Winner! Winner! Chicken Dinner


----------



## C_Holland

I'll be your Huckleberry...


----------



## drtj

C_Holland said:


> I'll be your Huckleberry...


Tombstone


----------



## C_Holland

Life's a garden... dig it


----------



## John Deere

650Brute said:


> "it was Johnny Hopkins and sloan Kettering, and they were bazin that stuff up everyday"......


Step Brothers?


----------



## tumbleweed

C_Holland said:


> Life's a garden... dig it


i believe its joe dirt ..correct ?


----------



## tumbleweed

_You talkin' to me?_ You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Well, who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well, I'm the only one here. Who the f%*k do you think you're talkin' to?"


----------



## jctgumby

Raging Bull - DeNiro


----------



## C_Holland

tumbleweed said:


> i believe its joe dirt ..correct ?


yeap


----------



## tumbleweed

jctgumby said:


> Raging Bull - DeNiro


u got part of it right...


----------



## C_Holland

I always wondered why they were called roofies, 'cause you're more likely to end up on the floor than the roof. They should call 'em floories.


----------



## tumbleweed

hang over


----------



## drtj

drtj said:


> Winner! Winner! Chicken Dinner


Anyone?


----------



## jayoung08

*fun*

He's a tough one.

 "My Mama always said, 'Life was like a box of chocolates; you never know what you're gonna get.'"


----------



## C_Holland

Forest Gump.

"Wilson!!!"


----------



## C_Holland

Forest Gump.

"Wilson!!!"


----------



## jctgumby

drtj said:


> Winner! Winner! Chicken Dinner


Blackjack line from 21


----------



## drtj

jctgumby said:


> Blackjack line from 21


That's it. Great Movie


----------



## Thom

" Richard do I have a mark on my face? It hurts. Not so much here or here but here"


----------



## jayoung08

Chris Farley -Tommy boy All time favorite!


----------



## jayoung08

*Fun*

:bad:Here's one.... "We all go a little mad sometimes." Hint involves a creepy house a hotel and a man in a wig.


----------



## jayoung08

Holy smokes I'm no longer a newbie I'm now a TRAIL RIDER!!!! YES!!!


----------



## tumbleweed

tumbleweed said:


> _You talkin' to me?_ You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Well, who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well, I'm the only one here. Who the f%*k do you think you're talkin' to?"


 come on cant believe nobody knows this one !!....hint..nyc has thousands of them..:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd

Christopher walken said that in the mirror on joe dirt


----------



## phreebsd

For democracy, any man would give his only begotten son.


----------



## cojack

Johnny got his gun^^^^^^


----------



## c.r.harmon

"aint so funny meow is it?"


----------



## skid

c.r.harmon said:


> "aint so funny meow is it?"


super troopers.

"slippy, slappy, swanson, ohh sampsonite its right here on the brief case"


----------



## codyh

tumbleweed said:


> come on cant believe nobody knows this one !!....hint..nyc has thousands of them..:thinking:


Isint it the Taxi Cab or something. Robert deniro way back in the day


----------



## codyh

skid said:


> super troopers.
> 
> "slippy, slappy, swanson, ohh sampsonite its right here on the brief case"


 
hahaha Dumb and Dumber


how bout "He can't hit nobody from there hes just wasting his bullets"


----------



## codyh

If somebody can guesse ^that^ one, I'll be suprised


----------



## seth5208

butch cassidy and the sundance kid

"Live for Nothing or Die for Something"


----------



## codyh

nope

as for yours I have no clue


----------



## greenkitty7

"If you were a chick who is the one guy you would bone?"
"John Stamos!"
"What?!"


----------



## DaveMK1

_"Did we give up when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? H*() no!"_


----------



## wcs61

^ Is that Animal house? LOL

"_You just shot an unarmed man"
"Well he should of armed himself"_


----------



## wcs61

jayoung08 said:


> :bad:Here's one.... "We all go a little mad sometimes." Hint involves a creepy house a hotel and a man in a wig.


Psycho - Norman Bates?


----------



## wcs61

"_Fill your hands you Son Of A Btch"_


----------



## DaveMK1

wcs61 said:


> "_Fill your hands you Son Of A Btch"_


I can picture it but can't place it

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Coolwizard

wcs61 said:


> "_Fill your hands you Son Of A Btch"_


That's "True Grit"

Here's one ...."Momma my legs are sweaty"


----------



## DaveMK1

Coolwizard said:


> That's "True Grit"
> 
> Here's one ...."Momma my legs are sweaty"


Urban cowboy?

*"That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age."*


----------



## 650Brute

Dazed & confused..... (in reference to high school chicks)

"this house is a Prison!!"


----------



## wcs61

wcs61 said:


> ^ Is that Animal house? LOL
> 
> "_You just shot an unarmed man"
> "Well he should of armed himself"_



anyone?


----------



## IBBruin

Don't know for sure but it sounds like something John Wayne would have said. Or Clint Eastwood.


----------



## DaveMK1

wcs61 said:


> anyone?


Unforgiven??


----------



## wcs61

^Correct.

_"I want to tell you buttholes something... this shtt is way out of line....and y_ou _squirrels better have some nuts in your mouth_, _or your going downtown."_


----------



## Polaris425

Alright guys. Let's cut back on all the cursing and creative spelling. Keep it clean.


----------



## wcs61

okay........just used actual lines from movie.


----------



## Kikdrincon

"ahhh, I'm in a glass case of emotion!"


----------



## DaveMK1

^^^^^^Anchor man

"Outside of a dog a book is a mans best friend. Inside of a dog, its too dark to read."


----------



## wcs61

^ Groucho Marx quote...not sure it was used in a movie though.

"_Nailed him_"


----------



## DaveMK1

^ that's a hard one, could be a ton of movies lol

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## wcs61

corrected after checking the movie.....

"_Nailed em both"_


----------



## oldmanbrute

*Lethal Weapon II*

*"Get some rest Pam. You look tired."*


----------



## wcs61

wcs61 said:


> ^Correct.
> 
> _"I want to tell you b-holes something... this sh is way out of line....and y_ou _squirrels better have some nuts in your mouth_, _or your going downtown."_


 
Hollywood Knights.


----------



## DaveMK1

Stand bye for Ludacris speed .................

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## oldmanbrute

^^ Space Balls^^

try this one again:
*"Get some rest Pam. You look tired."*


----------



## Kikdrincon

^^ bourne supremacy



"what is this a center for ants? How can we expect to teach children to learn how to read if they can't even fit inside the building. The center needs to be at least.....three times bigger than this."


----------



## Polaris425

Zoolander! .........


"rape, murder, cattle rustling, & rape." "you said rape twice"


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Blazing saddles?

I wish i was riding.


----------



## Polaris425

Yep


----------



## greenkitty7

That John Denver is full of s***


----------



## CumminsPower24

Dumb and Dumber


heres one..... Doc that ***** a days pay for napin on the job.


----------



## greenkitty7

another Blazing Saddles quote^^^

Maybe pokers just not your game, i know, how bout a spelling contest?


----------



## KMKjr

cojack said:


> "You're gonna need a bigger boat."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought i would bring this back to life!!!


Donnie Brasco?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

greenkitty7 said:


> another Blazing Saddles quote^^^
> 
> Maybe pokers just not your game, i know, how bout a spelling contest?


Doc Holiday in Tombstone. 

Does Marselis Wallace look like a b!+¢h?

I'm going in.


----------



## greenkitty7

KMKjr said:


> Donnie Brasco?


absolutely not! its Jaws...


----------



## greenkitty7

2010Bruterider said:


> Doc Holiday in Tombstone.
> 
> Does Marselis Wallace look like a b!+¢h?
> 
> I'm going in.


Isnt that Pulp Fiction?

"That's Five dollars buster!"


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yeah Pulp Fiction. And i don't know what yours is.


I'm going in.


----------



## DaveMK1

2010Bruterider said:


> I'm going in.


The 5th element?


----------



## wcs61

_You need to call it. I can't call it for you. It wouldn't be fair,_ _It wouldn't even be right._


----------



## oldmanbrute

wcs61 said:


> _You need to call it. I can't call it for you. It wouldn't be fair,_ _It wouldn't even be right._


*No Country for Old Men* 

easy one:

I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.

_*hint: say it with a French accent.....lol_


----------



## oldmanbrute

Guess it was harder that I thought......here's the answer, someone else post up.


----------



## greenkitty7

Man I would have definitely got that one! ^^^^

I'm going to try mine again...

"That's Five dollars buster!"


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> Man I would have definitely got that one! ^^^^
> 
> I'm going to try mine again...
> 
> "That's Five dollars buster!"


Hurt Locker


----------



## greenkitty7

negative... its Don't Be a Menace


----------



## KMKjr

"me love you long time"


----------



## greenkitty7

thats in several movies, and a song... lol give us a hint...


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> thats in several movies, and a song... lol give us a hint...


Thought it was movies only...my bad.

From the movie Two Live Crew sampled it from.


----------



## wcs61

KMKjr said:


> Thought it was movies only...my bad.
> 
> From the movie Two Live Crew sampled it from.


Full metal jacket

" What we have here, is a falilure to communicate"


----------



## oldmanbrute

Cool Hand Luke


With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Spiderman. The uncle i believe.

" spectacles, testiclales, wallet, and watch..."


----------



## IBBruin

Dead Poets Society

"Now spit"


----------



## redneckrancher420

Eh maybe ur right but i was reffering to austin powers


----------



## oldmanbrute

IBBruin said:


> "Now spit"


 
Dentist, the Menace


----------



## redneckrancher420

" your gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## IBBruin

oldmanbrute said:


> Dentist, the Menace


Outlaw Josey Wales
Old indian telling clint to spit his tobacco juice


----------



## oldmanbrute

redneckrancher420 said:


> " your gonna need a bigger boat"


 
Jaws (again)

Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life.


----------



## DaveMK1

oldmanbrute said:


> Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life.


Animal house, dean wormer I think

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## oldmanbrute

^^^right

ok...1 more. If you know this one.......at least say you asked your wife..lol, (mine suggested it).


"Don't cry Shop girl"


----------



## KMKjr

If I have to talk to the wife, id rather not know...lol


----------



## IBBruin

oldmanbrute said:


> "Don't cry Shop girl"


The wife didn't know so I went to another know it all, google. You've got mail.
..
Sir, if the time comes I need one, there'll be plenty lying on the ground.


----------



## oldmanbrute

IBBruin said:


> Sir, if the time comes I need one, there'll be plenty lying on the ground.


We Were Soldiers 

From one of my favorite movies:

C'mon, it's Czechoslovakia. We zip in, we pick 'em up, we zip right out again. We're not going to Moscow. It's Czechoslovakia. It's like going into Wisconsin.


----------



## DaveMK1

oldmanbrute said:


> We Were Soldiers
> 
> From one of my favorite movies:
> 
> C'mon, it's Czechoslovakia. We zip in, we pick 'em up, we zip right out again. We're not going to Moscow. It's Czechoslovakia. It's like going into Wisconsin.


Stripes?

"A hickey from kanicki is like a hallmark card"

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That's Grease, right?
Put the lotion in the basket.

I'm going in.


----------



## wcs61

"... your're thick as thieves, you are"


----------



## greenkitty7

2010Bruterider said:


> That's Grease, right?
> Put the lotion in the basket.
> 
> I'm going in.


hahaha... silence of the lambs

"was that a catch phrase, or was that epilepsy?"


----------



## oldmanbrute

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby


Now you understand. Anything goes wrong, anything at all… your fault, my fault, nobody’s fault… it don’t matter…I’m gonna blow your head off. It’s as simple as that.”


----------



## wcs61

oldmanbrute said:


> Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
> 
> 
> Now you understand. Anything goes wrong, anything at all… your fault, my fault, nobody’s fault… it don’t matter…I’m gonna blow your head off. It’s as simple as that.”


Big Jake? The scene where they are making the swap.

" I don't tip because society says I have to"


----------



## oldmanbrute

wcs61 said:


> Big Jake? The scene where they are making the swap.


 
Correct.....bonus question: what was the name of his dog?


----------



## DaveMK1

wcs61 said:


> Big Jake? The scene where they are making the swap.
> 
> " I don't tip because society says I have to"


Resevoir dogs. Mr. Pink

"I was 27 years old the first time I died"

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Interview with a vampire.
Do you really want to jump? Cause i wanna jump. Come on, let's jump.

I'm going in.


----------



## oldmanbrute

Lethal Weapon (can't remember which one)

Well, on uh, Fake Draw Screen Right I uh, pick up the linebacker if he's comin, 'less of course it's Butkus, then I simply notify the quarterback to send for a preacher.


----------



## DaveMK1

2010Bruterider said:


> Interview with a vampire.
> Do you really want to jump? Cause i wanna jump. Come on, let's jump.
> 
> I'm going in.


Nope, that was the jacket

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------

